# Chattanooga, TN - Sehe, Female, 7 year old, abandoned at vet hospital



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Received 04-18-12:_

*URGENT URGENT URGENT* 
This is Sehe, a 7 yr old mostly blind black german shepherd abandoned at the vet's office. Her "human" will not come back for her as he says he can't afford to care for her anymore....This poor baby is very confused and heartbroken now.... 

*CONTACT:*
Misty Kidd
[email protected]
423-598-9037
Chattanooga, Tennessee 

*Sehe (see pictures below)*
Sehe is a 7 year year old black German Shepherd Dog. Up to date on shots and spayed. She has vision issues and can not see very well. She was abandoned at the vet hospital where I work. Her owner apparently lost his job and is not going to pick her up because he can no longer care for her. Sehe was on all kind of meds but not anymore. She is super sweet and housebroken. She is obviously heart broken too and she doesn't understand why she isn't going home I am sure. Please help her. Rescue or Furever Home needed NOW!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you contacted the local GSD rescue? She sounds like a wonderful companion for someone. I hope someone can give her a home.


----------

